
What to do with the rm -rf hoax question - sp332
https://meta.serverfault.com/questions/8696/what-to-do-with-the-rm-rf-hoax-question
======
mclifton
I'm surprised that several people think deleting or even suspending the
account is too harsh.

I'm not familiar enough with the nuances of StackOverflow - maybe it would
delete other helpful questions and comments he's left in the past if they
deleted it, but an indefinite suspension seems very necessary.

How is making a fake post solely for the purpose of advertising your company
not against the rules? Even if it's not the letter of the law, how can they
afford to tolerate that behavior? The quality of StackOverflow would be
severely compromised if this becomes a trend. The internet is full of enough
content disguised as original content, SO needs to show that they won't let
that happen on their turf.

